# The motor company making E bikes



## Rajflyboy (Jan 30, 2020)

Does anyone know when the Harley Davidson E bikes will finally hit showroom floors? I guess they have temporarily quit building motorcycles. I may go check them out when they hit showroom floors.


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

That is an E-motorcycle not anything close to an e-bicycle and especially an EMTB!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

MadPainterGrafx said:


> That is an E-motorcycle not anything close to an e-bicycle and especially an EMTB!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


You're thinking of the LiveWire. HD was also working on an eMTB.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Read they were delaying introduction of ebikes until 2021.


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

RickBullottaPA said:


> You're thinking of the LiveWire. HD was also working on an eMTB.


I was thinking about the Livewire but did not hear anything about an emtb... not stoked on that news actually.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

It'd be interesting to see which way they go on the build for their ebikes.
Honda stealerships sell Bulls Ebikes.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

be interesting to see if it keeps their horrible business model going. The livewire doesn't look like anything special compared to the other motorcycles out there. Less range, and features, HD price.


----------



## Rajflyboy (Jan 30, 2020)

fos'l said:


> Read they were delaying introduction of ebikes until 2021.


Thanks

I assumed this but had not heard.


----------



## Rajflyboy (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.harley-davidson.com/us/en/motorcycles/future-vehicles/e-bicycles.html

i think HD makes more off branding than they do in motorcycle sales although I bet their parts department does well

t shirts, hats, clothes, cups


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

People be wearing their hd leathers while riding their electric bicycles.


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

RickBullottaPA said:


> You're thinking of the LiveWire. HD was also working on an eMTB.


I was and never heard about HD e-bikes till now. Looked at the link and they aren't mtb's. Interesting to see though. As it says in their description they look like they'll be good in an urban environment. Lol

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajflyboy (Jan 30, 2020)

20 years from now we will not remember that HD once made E bikes 

I honestly hope that HD builds a good product and is able to expand the E bicycle world. I just don’t have a lot of faith that will happen. E bike apparel? Now maybe 😜


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Cruiser ebikes for aging grey haired HD owners.


----------

